# Statutory Declaration



## AUS127 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to give a self-signed Statutory declaration for my roles and responsibilities at my current employeer to ACS for assesment.

I wanted to know, Can I prepare my own declaration and get it printed on Stamp paper or I need to use the format given by Commonwealth of Australia, which also I'll have to get printed on 50Rs stamp paper.


Do i then get it printed on 50Rs Stamp paper in front of lawyer?

I am from india..

Pls help..


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi AUS127,

You can print it own and go to lawyer , it's not big deal.
main thing is sometimes DIAC/ACS reject self signed statutory documents, as they know anybody can write any thing on that letter and sign it.
(I read this rejection post due to this reason in blogs ,you should search)

I suggest you should request your company to write roles & rep on their letter pad.

Thanks
RakeshPatel





AUS127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to give a self-signed Statutory declaration for my roles and responsibilities at my current employeer to ACS for assesment.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

as long as you give supporting documents with the stat dec you will do fine. a stat dec is given when you are unable to provide certain documents that are mandatory for assessment/visa, in that case if you back your cv with other documents and give a stat dec clearly stating why you were unable to provide the said documents they consider it


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

AUS127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to give a self-signed Statutory declaration for my roles and responsibilities at my current employeer to ACS for assesment.
> 
> ...


According to my findings and advise from a legal lawyer in Australia, DIAC would usually accept a Statutory Declaration IF done Within Australia, because in Australia a Statutory Declaration is a very serious document and if you are found to be lying you may end up in prison (if charged). But they are generally very suspicious about Declarations done Overseas, especially from HR countries. My advise is to do your very best to get a company letter or any reference letter from your company and other proofs like bank statements, slips, etc.

Statutory Declaration should be a total "worse case" scenario only. I'm facing a similar issue myself and also contemplating about using it or not.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

i am in a similar situtation. got a letter from my past employer but they did not bother to write down the roles etc. and other details which I had specifically asked them to. 

what do i do in this case.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*stat dec.*

Hi all,

Am almost ready to send in the documents to ACS. Just having this one confusion now:

Question:

Would we need 2 statutory declaration (one - self and other for roles and responsibilities from a manager) or only 1 (for roles and responsibilities from a manager) would do?


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks. This was very useful information.
Divya


----------

